# Problème démarrage Macbook blanc



## alaix (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous!

J'ai un énorme problème. Mon Macbook est comment dire ... hors service! Lorsque je l'allume, la page grise claire avec la pomme apparait et l'espèce d'horloge et c'est tout! J'ai essayé de le démarrer en maintenant la touche d'allumage mais rien ne se passe (hormis un son pendant quelques secondes!), j'ai voulu réinstaller le programme mais maintenant mon cd de Léopard est coincé dans mon Macbook! il ne veut plus me le rendre 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider??? 


Merci d'avance

Alex

ps : je viens de réinitialiser pramet mon macbook m'a rendu mon cd mais rien ne se passe ...


----------



## juliencO (25 Janvier 2009)

as tu essayé Pomme+S? Théoriquement cela permet de modifier le mot de passe si leopard n'accepte plus le tiens, mais peut être que ça peut permettre de rebooter ton macbook.


----------



## schwebb (26 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

Quelques pistes:

Essaie ça: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1411?viewlocale=fr_FR

As-tu tripoté la ram récemment ? Si oui, possible qu'une barrette soit mal positionnée.

Essaie de démarrer sur le dvd d'install n°1 (celui où il y a écrit "Apple Hardware Test") en pressant la touche D, de façon à lancer ce fameux test.


----------



## alaix (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir 

Merci de m'avoir répondu. J'ai maintenu le bouton de démarrage pendant pendant l'allumage, j'ai lancé de cd 1 et j'ai fais le test mais il me dit que tout va bien ...., et j'ai pas ouvert mon macbook, d'ailleurs je ne l'ai jamais ouvert!

Je pense que je vais devoir aller le faire réparer! snif

Merci encore


----------



## juliencO (26 Janvier 2009)

Solution je pense c'est de formater ton disque dur et de réinstaller Léopard.


----------



## schwebb (26 Janvier 2009)

Houlà, doucement. Avant de formater et réinstaller, il y a pas mal de choses à tenter.

Réinitialise la PRAM: la manip se trouve ici. (Entre autres manips qui te seront utiles aussi).


----------



## juliencO (26 Janvier 2009)

Je viens de lire ton lien, pas bête, je ne connaissais pas, je la garde préciseusement au cas ou.
Ma solution est vraiment de dernier recours et sans risque si tu as une sauvegarde sur Time machine.


----------



## schwebb (26 Janvier 2009)

juliencO a dit:


> Je viens de lire ton lien, pas bête, je ne connaissais pas, je la garde préciseusement au cas ou.
> Ma solution est vraiment de dernier recours et sans risque si tu as une sauvegarde sur Time machine.



Oui, c'est sans risque, mais c'est chiant!  

Mac OS X a très rarement besoin d'être réinstallé; souvent, les problèmes peuvent être réglés d'une façon beaucoup moins radicale.


----------



## juliencO (26 Janvier 2009)

Qu'est ce que c'est bon d'être avec un mac!!!


----------

